# Muscheln ??!



## StefanS (26. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich wieder am Teich gearbeitet - den Winter austreiben...

Dass ich mit der __ Wasserpest einen Molch aus dem Wasser gefischt habe, wundert mich nicht. Ich muss __ Molche haben - auch wenn ich sie fast nie zu sehen bekomme.

Dass ich Kaulquappen und kleine __ Frösche in der Wasserpest gefunden habe, wundert mich schon eher. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass Kaulquappen überwintern. Stammen sie also schon aus diesem Jahr ??

Und dann habe ich ich __ Muscheln gefunden. (Noch) Winzig klein, das Foto zeigt sie in einer Untertasse (zusammen mit einer Schnecke). Weiss jemand, wie Muscheln in einen Gartenteich gelangen können ?

Ein letztes Foto zeigt das hiesige Wetter - sehr angenehm !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo
schau mal hier :


soll aber auch bei Wasser-und Grasfröschen vorkommen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaulquappe

schön dass bei Euch schon wieder voran geht
bei uns ist noch ALLES

gefroren ,
weiß,
kalt,
erstarrt

und ich hab den Winterblues!


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Ach so
die MUSCHELLARVEN (Glochidien)
kannst Du Dir ja theoretisch mit jedem Tröpfchen und jedem Teil
aus einem
"bemuscheltem" Teich  
eingeschleppt haben.
hast eben Glück gehabt  

schöne Woche


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo Stefan,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen 

In einem anderen Forum ging es vor kurzer Zeit um Rheinmuscheln... bei Dir ja schlecht möglich, aber mit den Links kommt man evtl. etwas weiter.

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~odsbcg/rheinwan/koerbche.htm
als Ergänzung: http://www.quarks.de/rhein/0202.htm

Weißt Du zufällig, ob es in näheren Gewässern solche Muscheln gibt?
Vielleicht können die Larven kurzfristig in den Federn badender Vögel überleben.  
Oder warst Du mal mit einem Modelboot o.ä. in freien Gewässern und anschließend am Teich?
Hattest Du zur Erstbeimpfung Mulm und/oder Wasser aus einem anderen Gewässer verwendet?
So könnte ich mir eine "Einschleppung" beispielsweise vorstellen.


----------



## StefanS (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist es ja: Mein Teich ist vollkommen von anderen Gewässern getrennt, ich lasse nichts in meinem Teich schwimmen, was zuvor in einem anderen Gewässer gewesen ist, ich habe meinen Teich noch nie mit anderem Wasser geimpft. Also müssen es die berühmten Vögel gewesen sein, die nicht nur Fischlaich, sondern auch Muscheln in fremden Gewässern abladen. Ich empfinde es nur als merkwürdig, dass wir an einer Stelle ohne weiter zu suchen gleich 5 Stück gefunden haben (auch die 4 Stück oben habe ich ja nur für die Dauer der Aufnahme in Teichwasser in einer Untertasse gehalten). 

Tja, völlig ausgeschlossen ist die Sache mit den Vögeln zwar nicht, aber schon ein erstaunlicher Zufall, oder ?

Wie dem auch sei: Eine andere Erklärung habe ich auch nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Moin Stefan,

Deine Pflanzen hast Du ja sicherlich bei "irgendwem" gekauft.
Evtl. haben sich ja daran die Larven festgesetzt und sind so in Deinem Teich gelandet?
Ich hab bisher nichts darüber gelesen, dass Vögel auch noch Muscheln weiterverbreiten. 
Das heißt natürlich rein gar nichts, denn Fischkrankheiten/-__ parasiten sollen durch sie und __ Frösche von Teich zu Teich weiterverbreitet werden.


----------



## StefanS (1. März 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo Annett,

stimmt natürlich, aber das ist 5 bzw. teilweise 6 Jahre her ! Seitdem sind keine neuen Pflanzen mehr in den Teich gekommen - ausser Saatgut.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (1. März 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Moin Stefan,

ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung wie lange eine Muschellarve Deiner Art (konntest Du sie schon bestimmen?) braucht bis sie die von Dir gezeigte Größe erreicht. 
Mehrere Jahre halte ich auch für relativ unwahrscheinlich.
Ausschließen würde ich es allerdings noch nicht, da manche Muscheln bis zu 25Jahre alt werden können-ist allerdings auch wassertemperaturabhängig. 
Je wärmer das Wasser, desto schneller erreichen manche ihr Lebensende (trotzdem dauert das dann noch 10Jahre)...

Vielleicht hilft das hier ein wenig bei der Bestimmung: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/schneck.htm#BM89


----------



## StefanS (1. März 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo Annett,

super interessante Bestimmungsseite, vielen Dank ! Bei den Muschellarven (sind es ja wohl) sehe ich aber wenig Chancen, zu einer einigermassen zuverlässigen Bestimmung zu kommen. Ausserdem habe ich die Muscheln nur so lange wie unbedingt notwenig herausgenommen, also nur so lange, wie es für die Anfertigung des Fotos nötig war. Dann habe ich sice wieder in die Nähe des Fundortes in den Teich gegeben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (1. März 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo Stefan,

das was Du auf der Untertasse abgelichtet hast waren meiner Meinung nach schon richtige Muscheln. Jugendliche, könnte man evtl. sagen.
Die Larven hängen nach meinem Wissen an den Kiemen von Fischen bis sie sich fallen lassen; als winzig kleine, aber eben fertige Muscheln.

hmm... aber dann stimmt die These mit den Larven an den Pflanzen/Vögeln ja wieder nicht 

Ich geh dann doch nochmal ne Runde grübbeln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2006)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo Stefan,

Muscheln sind im Süßwasser weiter verbreitet als man denkt. Die meisten sind allerdings recht klein (unter 1cm) so das sie nicht auffallen (nur die "riesigen" Teich- oder Malermuscheln sind halt bekannt).
Kaulquappen können auch überwintern, was aber nicht so häufig vorkommt. Werden die Quappen nicht mehr groß genug (Nahrungsmangel, zu kalte Wassertemperaturen) um zur Metamorphose zu schreiten warten sie halt auf bessere Bedingungen und wandeln sich im Frühjahr um. Das überwintern kommt häufiger bei __ Grasfrosch- , Seefroschquappen in kalten Bergseen und bei Knoblauchkröten vor (die laichen erst im Sommer).

MfG Frank


----------



## anape64 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo, bin neu hier wegen der Frage der Muscheln. Konntest du sie schon bestimmen? Habe heute auch welche gefunden. sehen so aus wie deine und davon habe ich eine ganze Menge im Teich.


----------



## pema (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Hallo Anape64,

erst mal:willkommen

Wenn es die gleichen sind, die ich letztes Jahr in meinen Fadenalgen gefunden habe (würde jetzt gerne den Link zu meinem Beitrag aus dem letzten Jahr einstellen...keine Ahnung wie?), handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um Häubchenmuscheln.

petra


----------



## canis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Petra, einfach oben rechts in deinem Beitrag auf die Ziffer klicken, dann öffnet sich das Fenster nur mit deinem Beitrag. Dort einfach die Adresse kopieren (Ctrl+c) und hier in deinem Antwortbeitrag einfügen (Ctrl+v).


----------



## anape64 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

ähhmm okay. habe die zwei kleinen dann doch mal in ein kleines glas mit wasser gepackt. und siehe sie leben noch. habe die muschelzunge gesehen morgen kommen sie in den teich zurück-


----------



## anape64 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muscheln ??!*

Danke pema sind süß die kleinen muscheln. okay Häubchenmuscheln wie kommen die nur in meinen teich lach. habe ja manchmal ein schlechtes gewissen weil ich so wenig zeit habe. aber jedes frühjahr kommen die __ frösche, __ molche also so schlecht kann die qualität des teiches nicht sein. lach und jetzt noch muscheln......


----------

